# Whizzer H Motor



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jan 12, 2021)

I want to thank Mason Man Ray and Ron Houk for evaluating my motor this past weekend and more importantly for the opportunity to learn about Whizzers. The amount of knowledge is unbelievable and invaluable. I tried to soak in every word. Thanks again for the generosity in sharing your time and knowledge.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 12, 2021)

50 Phantom Newbie said:


> I want to thank Mason Man Ray and Ron Houk for evaluating my motor this past weekend and more importantly for the opportunity to learn about Whizzers. The amount of knowledge is unbelievable and invaluable. I tried to soak in every word. Thanks again for the generosity in sharing your time and knowledge.
> 
> View attachment 1337623
> 
> ...




You are gonna love the Whizzer DVD.


----------



## 50 Phantom Newbie (Jan 12, 2021)

Looking forward to it, thanks!


----------



## mason_man (Jan 12, 2021)

Your off to great start! You'll be riding it in no time. Stay safe my friend. 

Ray


----------

